

I just finished the development of my first Oculus experience - BaptisteGreve

Hello,<p>I&#x27;ve been working for a few weeks on a VR experience to teach people how to meditate and the first version is finally over, you can download it here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;unimersiv.com&#x2F;course.php?id=17<p>It should be live on Oculus Share in a few days.
Since it&#x27;s my first experience I will appreciate any feedback you may have!<p>Thanks
======
BaptisteGreve
Link:
[https://unimersiv.com/course.php?id=17](https://unimersiv.com/course.php?id=17)

